# Nikon readies a Canon EOS RP competitor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 11, 2019)

> It looks like Nikon is closing to announcing the Nikon Z1, an entry-level full-frame competitor to the Canon EOS RP.
> Nikon Rumors posted what looks to be a legitimate leaked image of the new camera body. No specifications have been mentioned as of yet.
> Can they meet the same price point that Canon hit with the EOS RP?



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh, my god! 

Seems like Canon did something right this time - could this be possible?
Or what's the reason to "copy" Canon? 

_lol_


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2019)

So, the price war for FF is on! That's certainly good news for photographers, We need a competition for cost of lenses next.

The entry level cameras don't save a lot in cost to build, a little in multiple places adds up though. but if you sell 10X or 100X as many, that can make it very profitable


----------

